# Great forum for help



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

I must say this has to be the best forum I have ever been on with regards
to the help that is offered.

Just this weekend I was asking questions about Nilfisk PW's and within minutes people were replying helping me.

In a world where so many people are moaning about things this is a VERY standout place to be.

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

I agree completely.

I was around lurking in the background for months just reading before I created an account and I must say that I have been made to feel very welcome from day one.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

kimandsally said:


> I must say this has to be the best forum I have ever been on with regards
> to the help that is offered.
> 
> Just this weekend I was asking questions about Nilfisk PW's and within minutes people were replying helping me.
> ...


If you want to advertise your business, please ask the admin team first :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

muzzer said:


> If you want to advertise your business, please ask the admin team first :thumb:


Where did that come from Muzzer, did I miss something within that polite post?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

nbray67 said:


> Where did that come from Muzzer, did I miss something within that polite post?


Last edited by Muzzer.... :thumb:

This is a great forum one of few that aren't now dead.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yrs, friendly bunch on here for the most part, lots of useful information :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Agreed, excellent forum where people are willing to share knowledge and help people out where they can :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

nbray67 said:


> Where did that come from Muzzer, did I miss something within that polite post?


An advertising post was my thought too. Incoming links are great for website performance.


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

GeeWhizRS said:


> An advertising post was my thought too. Incoming links are great for website performance.


No my mistake I was just offering to help because people had helped me, I am guilty of being stupid I should have thought before I did it, my website has no performance to be truthful only had 1 job of it in 4 months!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

kimandsally said:


> I must say this has to be the best forum I have ever been on with regards
> to the help that is offered.
> 
> Just this weekend I was asking questions about Nilfisk PW's and within minutes people were replying helping me.
> ...


thanks for the feedback the members on DW are a great community :thumb:


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Been here for a while and yes, it`s the best


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a great place. I hope it carries on as it is and never gets overtaken by social media.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

It is a great place for help and tips and recommendations. So many non detailing related forums belittle you just for asking for help. What may seem simple for some may not be simple for others. Here if you can ask a question and someone is always willing to help you out.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is no place like it. And long may it continue.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its a great forum,so many knowledgeable friendly helpful people 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’ve learnt a lot and saved a lot, the sales section some great buys


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> There is no place like it. And long may it continue.


There is, but it's nothing to do with Detailing.....similar though,a *wide* spread of knowledge on a huge variety of subject matter, freely shared. :thumb:


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

packard said:


> I've learnt a lot and saved a lot


You've got to be kidding. My addiction is not only fed, but well and truly stuffed! :lol:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

DW is awesome :thumb:.

From Day 1 it's been supportive, helpful and importantly understanding, sensible and positive as a Newbie took his first toddler steps.

It's one of a very few forums that I visit just for the enjoyment of it.

Several I've long since abandoned. I want help, guidance and maybe a bit of banter, not ridiculing and made to feel like an incompetent idiot.

So, to all of you that offer advice/knowledge/experience and/or some humourous anecdotes - Thank you for making this forum as wonderful as it is.

And I'll try to do the same. 

Andy.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

It's a good forum indeed. Any question will attract replies of good intent. Just try not to ask the mainly newbie one "What is the best ....."? You will get bundles of I use which wont help (unless they have tried multiple others) and you will just be confused :doublesho. 
Way too many variables to be able to have one product that works for all or one panacea for a fix any situation. Try a Bird poo one to see
you will get a very good amount of feedback to ponder on though which can be priceless :thumb:

I do highly recommend you learn to use the search facility. This is the quickest and best way to read various topics and replies and situations immediately 
Much better than dumping a question in "Chat".
Most general questions have been asked before and they are usually the same :lol:


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

It's the only place where a £150 car is met with the same (if not more!) enthusiasm than a £150000 car


----------

